# Anyone have a close up of the face



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure, but I think maybe Bella was trimmed a little too close on her face near her eyes. Does anyone have a picture (really close up) of how they should look in the face after the groomer? Thanks


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Aug 27 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Hi everyone, I'm not sure, but I think maybe Bella was trimmed a little too close on her face near her eyes.  Does anyone have a picture (really close up) of how they should look in the face after the groomer?  Thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94452*


[/QUOTE]

Hey! I was going to post this too, only for me. I have done Rex's paws today and his sanitary areas and don't know what to do around the eyes!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I wonder why it can't just be grown long and brushed away from the eyes? I guess that deosn't work or people would do that







Bella's skin is irritated by her eyes (posted about it in the Health forum) and I think it might because the cliipers bother her. I hope someone has a great picture for us


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I was wondering that too, what would happen if I just let it keep growing and either brushed it down or put it up with his pony tail?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

While I'm already here talking about sweet puppy faces, I have one more question. Bella doesn't have a topknot right now, and her hair on the top of her head is about one inch long. If I grow it out and start putting it up like I used too, is it ok to leave the band out and let the hair kind of flop to the sides every once in a while to give her a break? Will it just fall in her eyes and make me put it up all the time? It hasn't been long in awhile, and I don't remember.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Aug 27 2005, 03:18 PM
> *I was wondering that too, what would happen if I just let it keep growing and either brushed it down or put it up with his pony tail?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94463*


[/QUOTE]

I don't see any reason to ever use clippers on the face. Even my dogs who are cut down have very little hair removed on thier face. If one tends to get "eye buggars" too much, I might take my tiny scissors and trim a few hairs right in the corner of the eye. Otherwise, the face may be trimmed for length of the hair, but never would I use a clipper on this area.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
I don't see any reason to ever use clippers on the face. Even my dogs who are cut down have very little hair removed on thier face. If one tends to get "eye buggars" too much, I might take my tiny scissors and trim a few hairs right in the corner of the eye. Otherwise, the face may be trimmed for length of the hair, but never would I use a clipper on this area.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94467
[/QUOTE]

That's what I'm thinking, it just seems to irritate Bella if its cut shorter. Maybe Monday I will just tell my otherwise wonderful groomer not to trim her there


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i went through my pics...i dont know if this is what u want...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I don’t use clippers on Massimo's face, but I do trim the hair because it grows up into his eyes.. If I don't it causes his eyes to water and become irritated. He's never been to a groomer, and I don't know exactly what it's supposed to look like so I'm no help. Sorry......


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 27 2005, 03:33 PM
> *i went through my pics...i dont know if this is what u want...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94472*


[/QUOTE]

Awwwwwwwwww!!







He has such a doll face! Do you reckon I can trim around Rex's eyes with that little wahl trimmer, that is 1/4" wide? Is that is how it is done or with scissors?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

well. you DID say "really close up". be careful what you wish for...
and looking at it, it really isnt the type of picture you asked for to begin with. 
meh. sorry. LOL . i'll try to start paying attention at some point.








ann marie and the "holy big face, batman!" buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Aug 27 2005, 06:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww!!







He has such a doll face! Do you reckon I can trim around Rex's eyes with that little wahl trimmer, that is 1/4" wide? Is that is how it is done or with scissors?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94508
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use a small set of rounded tipped scissors to trim Catcher's hair at the corner of his eyes, if it gets long between groomings. He is not afraid of them and will stay very still while I do it. If they were electric and making noise, I think it would scare him.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well our groomer always trims around Scooby's eyes and I am happy she does it too because he hair grows up into his eyes and makes them run. I guess it is just a matter of taste as to how you want your baby's face to appear, but I know Scooby is always pawing at his face when he is due for his trim, I think he dislikes his hair in his eyes.
As you can see below his little freckles are showing around his eyes where his hair has been clipped back.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Aug 27 2005, 05:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww!!







He has such a doll face! Do you reckon I can trim around Rex's eyes with that little wahl trimmer, that is 1/4" wide? Is that is how it is done or with scissors?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94508
[/B][/QUOTE]
i have the little whal pocket trimmer i used to use there but it gave parker razor burn so i got one that cost a little more and it is so much better...i got the oster finisher trimmer. i dont know which whal u have..depends. but i do use the clippers there...but that is a pic after it grew a little..i basically just shave the very corner of the eyes.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> > > i went through my pics...i dont know if this is what u want...
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94472
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the oster was 30..not expensive compared to the larger clippers...but expensive compared to the pocket trimmer..so i guess money buys quality there.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I shave the area right next to Jack's eyes using the Wahl pocket trimmer, because the hair grows into his eyes (like Scooby) and if I don't trim it (shave it, really) he gets bad tear stains. Hmm.. here's a picture...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When Lacey has an ear infection her little eyes tear alot. I will trim the hair around her eyes so keep it dry as possible. It was growing out but my groomer trimmed it the last visit. I think it depends on what you like. I need to look for a good, quality clipper. I have the Wahl clipper...I think...and I spent like $8.00 and it is not the greatest. I use it mainly for Lacey's hair on her pawpads.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Where is a good site to purchase the smaller clippers?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the adorable pictures! I think I'm going to let Bellas hair grow and just comb it away from her eyes and grow her topknot hair back out. My mom and I were talking about it, and we don't remember her skin being so irritated when her hair was longer. I don't know what I shoud do really, but the vet gave me some ointment to help clear her up, and I think I'll try growing the hair out and see what happens. The vet told me she should be all better by Friday, so i'm relieved. Do you ever feel like you should just live at the vets office and camp out there?







Bella doesn't appreciate the ointment and tries to hide, but I do thik its helping, so things are looking up


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i guess the picture in my signature is a semi closeup..


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Aug 30 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Thanks everybody for the adorable pictures!  I think I'm going to let Bellas hair grow and just comb it away from her eyes and grow her topknot hair back out.  My mom and I were talking about it, and we don't remember her skin being so irritated when her hair was longer.  I don't know what I shoud do really, but the vet gave me some ointment to help clear her up, and I think I'll try growing the hair out and see what happens.  The vet told me she should be all better by Friday, so i'm relieved.  Do you ever feel like you should just live at the vets office and camp out there?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Same problem...same resolution! I hate to let Rex's eye hair grow right before his birthday pictures, but it has been since July 4th that they were trimmed, so it already has a good start on growing. It doesnt seem to bother him. I just think it would be easier in the long run on him and me if we let that hair grow out. He hates when I mess with his face.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Aug 31 2005, 09:20 AM
> *Same problem...same resolution!  I hate to let Rex's eye hair grow right before his birthday pictures, but it has been since July 4th that they were trimmed, so it already has a good start on growing.  It doesnt seem to bother him.  I just think it would be easier in the long run on him and me if we let that hair grow out.  He hates when I mess with his face.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95672*


[/QUOTE]

I hear you







Bella's hair is flopping all over the place, but she's happy and their hair grows fast, so we'll be grown out in no time.


----------

